
Ask HN: Has anyone read the “Focusing on the Long-term” paper from Google? [pdf] - root_node
https://storage.googleapis.com/pub-tools-public-publication-data/pdf/43887.pdf
======
root_node
Almost every company that's out there runs some form of A/B tests to measure
the success/failure of their features. Typically, A/B tests span a few weeks
(2-3). Is that timeframe enough to make critical decisions? What's your take
on short lived A/B tests? I found the paper interesting. Has anyone tried
this/something similar outside of Google?

~~~
cloudking
I think A/B testing largely depends on your sample sizes. If you have a very
high traffic product, it's easier to get statistical significance in a shorter
time frame.

